
Programming music for a modern dance piece - daveyarwood
https://blog.djy.io/out-of-the-blue
======
PunksATawnyFill
Interesting! I went to download Alda, but there's only a Windows executable
and an Amiga file...

~~~
daveyarwood
Details on how to install Alda on MacOS, Linux, or Windows :
[https://github.com/alda-lang/alda#installation](https://github.com/alda-
lang/alda#installation)

